# Brewers Game Thursday August 17



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Kind of short notice. My work is having an outing (tailgaiting, etc) at the Brewers game this Thursday. If any BOTL from the Milwaukee area are going to be at the game, let me know. Otherwise I will be the only one smoking at the company outing. Sadly, no other cigar smokers.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Dang, no can do - heading up to the Door tomorrow morning. We'll hook up eventually :w


----------

